# Could lying flat on the ground be a sign of a hip issue?



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Since the day we got Giotto he has laid flat on the ground (stomach to surface, all legs/paws out). I thought it was an unusual way to lie, but figured it was a little dog thing. Today he was all stretched out on the ground and a woman walking by who noticed it asked me if he had hip problems. I said no (cause as far as I know he doesn't) and she said that this position was very common for little dogs who have hip issues and that I should get him checked out. He has done this before in front of the vet and they never said a word to me about it possibly being a sign of any health issue, but now I am concerned about it.

Do any of your dogs lie this way..totally flat on the ground? Is it something I should get checked out? Giotto appears fine otherwise. He is very active and runs and has no issues on our walks (which are 1-2 miles at a time). 

I will gladly make an appt. if necessary, but I figured I would ask other Hav owners incase maybe this is a Hav thing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's funny I heard it was a sign of good hips. I'll be interested to see what others say.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, I have been told the same thing. The frog sit is a sign of good hips. I think Dora does Yoga when I leave the house


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have dogs who can do both the "Frog" and the "Superman", some now closer to their twelth birthday than their eleventh, and not a bad hip in the family. It's normal. In fact I might worry if one didn't do it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Rest assured, it is totally normal.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I love froggy dog!!! At almost 3 Jaspers hips are fine and he does this (although come to think of it we are starting to treat him for mild all over inflammation) Tom what is "superman?"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine lay like that and their hips are fine. My German Shep had hip dysplasia and was able to lay like that. It was very funny to see that big dog laying that way.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero turns into a frog several times a day. ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter too! He does Superman when he's about to get a bath. It's hysterical!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba also does the superman. It is the cutest thing. my boyfriend thought he was doing it because the floor was cool. I don't think I've seen him do it on the carpet.

The superman is when he lays on his belly and his paws are in front and his feet are straight out in back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marisoma, it is a very normal Hav thing. :biggrin1: Probably common in other breeds too, but do not worry. It is a good sign and a very endearing position. You can't help but smile or laugh when you see them all splayed out like that!


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh good! Phew! I was really getting worried about Giotto since he lives in that position (or the "superman"). He is always lying that way unless he is sleeping, then he is on his back. I didn't think it was abnormal and he seems perfectly fine otherwise, but this woman seemed very concerned by it and that got me worried.

It is a funny little thing about these dogs. I get so many comments and laughs from people who see him that way. This was the first time someone mentioned to me that it might be a problem.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just bring Giotto to the next MA playdate and we will check him out for you :biggrin1:
Speaking of playdate Missy.. we need to set a date.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine lay out frog style all the time. Its adorable. Especially if its a hot day and they are on the tile.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry does Frog.
Never Superman to my knowledge.
Someone post a pic of Superman please . . .


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann, I have been told the same thing. The frog sit is a sign of good hips. I think Dora does Yoga when I leave the house


ound:I have this picture of Bella leading the exercises 
All together now..."Mmmmmmmmmmm"

Tess and Cody lay like this all the time, especially if they're laying outside at the gate, that way they can see out underneath.


----------



## Colleen G (Jun 25, 2008)

Muffin is the same. She loves to lay flat out, especially in the cool grass just after a playful romp around the back yard.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Both my guys do it as well. Kinda look like seals...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry does Frog.
> Never Superman to my knowledge.
> Someone post a pic of Superman please . . .


"Superman" is just when the dog is laying down with all of their legs extended out front & back like a flying Superman image.









Unfortunately, most Superman images have him with one arm forward and a closed fist tucked in, but this image showed both arms out forward, which is what many people call the "Superman" position on our Havs.

"The rug" is what some people call the frog or Superman. Basically, the dog is sprawled out flat. Click here to see a McCartney image of "The Rug" (for Havanese).


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie is a "froggy doggy" and a superman too. It's so cute. I've been trying to catch her with the camera for weeks.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

They do this - I thought it was odd at first. With the tail down in between her legs, Lola looks like a tadpole. This was her first day here and she got right into form!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a sign of good hips from what I understand. My dogs lay in that position and have good hip ratings.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is both a frog and a superman! He loves being in both positions though when he's really hot, it's Superman all the way.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote's been doing this forever as well.. he flops down into it without any effort..like his legs just fall out from under him..lol. He does it on the tile more than anything..I think he likes the cool feeling against his whole belly..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry does Frog.
> Never Superman to my knowledge.
> Someone post a pic of Superman please . . .


Have a look at my avatar. Ricky is doing half of the 'superman' pose. :biggrin1:

He'll do the froggy pose many times/day too and when Sammy first started doing it (took him a while), it was a hoot. He's too funny to see as he has very tiny, scrawny legs and longish hair so his white paws in the back just barely peek out. ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff lays like that too. My friend calls him "boneless chicken".


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the difference between the frog and the superman? I totally understand the superman - Gracie does it all the time, but I don't _get_ the frog.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yup, Guapo does the sprawl...it's so cute!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All 3 of mine do it!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was told that Havs are sometimes called "Carpet Dogs" because they sprawl out like a bear rug. Miley does it ALL the time...we've had her for 5 months now, and it still makes us laugh when she's all sprawled out...
We call her Superman when she literally flies off the end of the recliner or steps with her paws out. We've never seen a dog do this either. She needs her very own Superdog cape! 
Gotta love Havs!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Both my girls do this the superman too. Dusty sticks her feet out neatly behind her so that her pads face the ceiling, Indie's legs sprawl out almost sideways from her body.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yoyo does it all the time, yes, especially when it's hot he lies flat on shady grass. My husband calls his back legs in this position his "rocket boosters", haha. My friend's mini Schnauzer does it as well, very common.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

A friend of ours had a guide dog puppy that did this. He was a black lab and very big. As he got longer it got funnier and funnier to watch him stretch out. They would bring him to church, and he would flop down in the church lobby and cover six feet or so.


----------

